# Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?



## reg barclay

Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?


----------



## UberBastid

I fuel prices go up 50% - they may raise rates 10%.
It depends.
They'll do it ONLY if they have to.


----------



## Illini

LOL. As long as they have drivers, they have no need to raise our rates.


----------



## MHR

They've never done it before, even when we had hurricanes, high prices and a slight fuel shortage. They gave pax free rides to shelters but never tossed drivers a bone. 

I don't see them doing it this time around either.


----------



## tucsongoober69

Gas here in sh!thole tucson was $1.63 per gallon when i started goobering in feb 2020. Gas price just broke $4 per gallon today, and we are still at $0.75 per mile


----------



## Atavar

So long as the ants keep marching on they will not increase compensation. The only way to raise rates is to en mass stop driving.


----------



## tucsongoober69

Atavar said:


> So long as the ants keep marching on they will not increase compensation. The only way to raise rates is to en mass stop driving.


How are they gunna survive if they stop working? For goobers like me, my mouth will stop moving if my hands stop turning the wheel


----------



## Adrian Willis

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?


They have too, as it is now becoming to expensive to drive a vehicle with the rise in cost of the gasoline per gallon at a national average of $4 per gallon and rising and it is now becoming uneconomically to drive anymore and not being able to make money, unless they increase ride costs / fares immediately


----------



## Adrian Willis

Average cost per gallon here in South Florida is now $4 per gallon, Uber please do something about raising the costs of rides, you are to cheap and selling yourselves / the drivers to cheap, drivers will now start not driving soon, as this gas is going to keep rising to $5 per gallon and beyond very soon, this is ridiculous now Uber, raise your ride fares now


----------



## Nats121

This whole "independent contractor"/ "business owner" / "your own boss" thing might be the biggest scam ever.

It's truly sickening to read posts all over social media from drivers who are supposedly their own "bosses" practically begging these gig companies for a few pennies to help cover the cost of skyrocketing gas prices.

Meanwhile, the so-called W2 "employee slaves" are more likely to get pay increases than IC "bosses".


----------



## Adrian Willis

tucsongoober69 said:


> How are they gunna survive if they stop working? For goobers like me, my mouth will stop moving if my hands stop turning the wheel


I totally agree, stop driving, Uber are treating the drivers like slaves with what they pay and or charge to the riders, cost of gas is escalating like crazy and it is going to keep rising unfortunately


Nats121 said:


> This whole "independent contractor"/ "business owner" / "your own boss" thing might be the biggest scam ever.
> 
> It's truly sickening to read posts all over social media from drivers who are supposedly their own "bosses" practically begging these gig companies for a few pennies to help cover the cost of skyrocketing gas prices.
> 
> Meanwhile, the so-called W2 "employee slaves" are more likely to get pay increases than IC "bosses".


yes it is very very bad and total BS, it’s becoming to the point you cannot make money with Uber of Lyft, sky high gas prices, 25% tax to pay on your car, insurance and ware and tear, no money in it for drivers, it’s a cheap scam, the only people winning are Uber / Lyft and the riders


----------



## Nats121

Adrian Willis said:


> I totally agree, stop driving, Uber are treating the drivers like slaves with what they pay and or charge to the riders, cost of gas is escalating like crazy and it is going to keep rising unfortunately
> 
> yes it is very very bad and total BS, it’s becoming to the point you cannot make money with Uber of Lyft, sky high gas prices, 25% tax to pay on your car, insurance and ware and tear, no money in it for drivers, it’s a cheap scam, the only people winning are Uber / Lyft and the riders


Gig company exploitation of their drivers affects the entire country.

Taxpayers have to fork over billions of dollars per year in food stamps, medicaid, and other forms of public assistance to drivers thanks to the rotten pay rates they receive.


----------



## Atavar

tucsongoober69 said:


> How are they gunna survive if they stop working? For goobers like me, my mouth will stop moving if my hands stop turning the wheel


It’s not up to me nor do I understand how they survive. Maybe get a job?


----------



## Atavar

Nats121 said:


> Gig company exploitation of their drivers affects the entire country.
> 
> Taxpayers have to fork over billions of dollars per year in food stamps, medicaid, and other forms of public assistance to drivers thanks to the rotten pay rates they receive.


I suspect that gig work does not affect that a lot. Those same people would still be on assistance if gig work did not exist.


----------



## FL_Steve

I'm not sure what's going to happen but something's got to give in this stagflation era. Putin could play a card to really F us. Customers are being squeezed too with higher gas prices and overall inflation. They will order less AND they will tip less. I could foresee a nominal fee increase from Uber at best to attempt to mollify drivers because they think we are stupid AF. Smarter drivers will start to drop off if the scenario I'm imagining plays out. The whole business model could be running into a reality buzzsaw and even the brain dead $2 Eats order takers too will wake up eventually.


----------



## tohunt4me

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


I predict Uber will sponsor multi stop pool rides with set price of $2.59 per passenger in Response !


----------



## tohunt4me

The Futures Market opens Monday Morning.

Be SURE TO HAVE A FULL TANK TONIGHT !

BUY STORAGE CANS.

THERE WILL BE A SHORTAGE & RATIONING SOON!


----------



## Jimmy44

UberBastid said:


> I fuel prices go up 50% - they may raise rates 10%.
> It depends.
> They'll do it ONLY if they have to.


If they were paying for gas they would do it yesterday.


----------



## tohunt4me

My fuel costs were 13% of tips last night driving pizza.

TIPS MATTER !


----------



## Nats121

Atavar said:


> I suspect that gig work does not affect that a lot. Those same people would still be on assistance if gig work did not exist.


You don't know that. If you're trying to claim that all of those gig workers would be collecting welfare and not working if gig work didn't exist, you're full of BS.

The majority of them would be doing some other kind of work, and if that work was low income they'd also be eligible for public assistance. The big difference is that unlike the freeloading gig companies, their employers would be paying into the system to help defray the cost.


----------



## Superfreedomfighter

A gas sur charge?? Right in middle of starting the upfront fares scam which is a dramatic pay cut to drivers???


----------



## Merc49

Easily fixed but it takes EVERYONE to make it work. Quit driving for a week, pretend your on vacation but it has to be everyone in the same week. Let me know when your ready and what week you pick. Until then, keep *****ing about it.


----------



## Nats121

Superfreedomfighter said:


> A gas sur charge?? Right in middle of starting the upfront fares scam which is a dramatic pay cut to drivers???


That's the beauty of Upfront Fare's top secret pay rates. Uber can claim to be adding extra pay for gas and you'd have no way of corroborating it.


----------



## reg barclay

You mean they have upfront fares for drivers now?


----------



## TX Uber Ant




----------



## ANT 7

If the remaining taxi companies raise rates, then maybe Uber will. An extra $1 per trip IN MY POCKET would make all the difference.


----------



## goneubering

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


They should, but they’re not too bright sometimes.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Less drivers means higher surges that translates into lower driver pay cause lower prices means more rides.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Boober will scrape you till the road flows with your blood.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

$4/gal in north Florida, too. I am seeing less of the gas guzzlers out ubering.


----------



## p7wang

Rideshare companies should really let drivers set their own rate cards if they want to claim drivers really own their own business. Riders would then pick from a list of a dozen drivers in their immediate area and select the closest driver or lowest price. The only ones who can offer lower priced rides would be EV drivers. Problem solved, no more whining from drivers.

BTW, when you look at Turo, that is how it works. You set your rate, Turo takes a cut of that (% depends on insurance coverage you select).


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Nats121 said:


> This whole "independent contractor"/ "business owner" / "your own boss" thing might be the biggest scam ever.
> 
> It's truly sickening to read posts all over social media from drivers who are supposedly their own "bosses" practically begging these gig companies for a few pennies to help cover the cost of skyrocketing gas prices.
> 
> Meanwhile, the so-called W2 "employee slaves" are more likely to get pay increases than IC "bosses".


Always a pleasure to hear someone with common sense speak the truth and reality of ride-share for most drivers.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Atavar said:


> I suspect that gig work does not affect that a lot. Those same people would still be on assistance if gig work did not exist.


It still has a direct effect on taxpayers. Anyone gainfully employed especially full time (40+ hours) should not have to depend on government subsidies to survive. At least not food stamps if they were being paid a competitive wage.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

FL_Steve said:


> I'm not sure what's going to happen but something's got to give in this stagflation era. Putin could play a card to really F us. Customers are being squeezed too with higher gas prices and overall inflation. They will order less AND they will tip less. I could foresee a nominal fee increase from Uber at best to attempt to mollify drivers because they think we are stupid AF. Smarter drivers will start to drop off if the scenario I'm imagining plays out. The whole business model could be running into a reality buzzsaw and even the brain dead $2 Eats order takers too will wake up eventually.


I pretty much agree with your financial outlook on this. Consumers and driver's are being squeezed from many different angles. Groceries, fuel costs, and overall higher prices on everything will have a trickle down effect on spending. Less rides, less tips, higher fuel costs, and increased prices is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

ANT 7 said:


> If the remaining taxi companies raise rates, then maybe Uber will. An extra $1 per trip IN MY POCKET would make all the difference.


Raising rates and raising rates to pass the increase into driver's pocket are two completely different strategies in Uber/Lyft eyes.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

Illini said:


> LOL. As long as they have drivers, they have no need to raise our rates.


Your response is correct and the most logical answer I have heard. Raising rates by Uber is 100 percent not going to happen.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

W00dbutcher said:


> Less drivers means higher surges that translates into lower driver pay cause lower prices means more rides.


Can you say that again please but very very slowly. 😁


----------



## W00dbutcher

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Can you say that again please but very very slowly. 😁


Your getting cornholed with no lube.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

Nats121 said:


> This whole "independent contractor"/ "business owner" / "your own boss" thing might be the biggest scam ever.
> 
> It's truly sickening to read posts all over social media from drivers who are supposedly their own "bosses" practically begging these gig companies for a few pennies to help cover the cost of skyrocketing gas prices.
> 
> Meanwhile, the so-called W2 "employee slaves" are more likely to get pay increases than IC "bosses".


@Nats121 it is sickening to me as well. I am totally with you. 
Reading some of these posts about some of these begging drivers confirms my belief these types of drivers have absolutely no pride in themselves and no confidence that they can do better. I have a full time job and Uber for me is a third stream of income that I can walk away from - in fact I have taken a break since the first of January. I would like to scream that Uber is a gig and not something to be dependent for life. Sure some drivers can make it work and I have a few friends who have been successful Uber drivers making a good profit but they have to be in the right market and extremely business minded and strategic and know the types of rides to accept and reject or stop working altogether if not making a decent profit.


----------



## Atavar

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> It still has a direct effect on taxpayers. Anyone gainfully employed especially full time (40+ hours) should not have to depend on government subsidies to survive. At least not food stamps if they were being paid a competitive wage.


This is still not predicated on rideshare. The people you are talking about would be in the same situation regardless of which substandard part time job they had.
I am a full time driver and I get no government subsidies.


----------



## Atavar

Nats121 said:


> You don't know that. If you're trying to claim that all of those gig workers would be collecting welfare and not working if gig work didn't exist, you're full of BS.
> 
> The majority of them would be doing some other kind of work, and if that work was low income they'd also be eligible for public assistance. The big difference is that unlike the freeloading gig companies, their employers would be paying into the system to help defray the cost.


Not if they are working part time or for cash. Remember you are talking about the great unwashed and unskilled.


----------



## Adis

You sound like Ukrainian president asking for no- fly zone. 
Never gonna happen.




Adrian Willis said:


> Average cost per gallon here in South Florida is now $4 per gallon, Uber please do something about raising the costs of rides, you are to cheap and selling yourselves / the drivers to cheap, drivers will now start not driving soon, as this gas is going to keep rising to $5 per gallon and beyond very soon, this is ridiculous now Uber, raise your ride fares now


----------



## Mole

I'm in California and I'm seeing $6 gas at some stations the average is about $5.50


----------



## IDriveGNV

Central Florida here where gas at my only two available Shell stations jumped from $3.99 yesterday to $4.19 today, with one station entirely out of gas. And that's for the cheap octane.

If we are slipping into a hyperinflation scenario, which I believe we are, the price increases will never stop. In fact they will exponentially rise until the economy breaks. The best way to survive in this situation is to dump the currency as fast as possible, as it is not holding its buying power. This translates to always keeping your tank topped off, since topping it off today will always be cheaper than waiting until tomorrow.

It's possible that many people in my area figured that out, hence the empty gas station.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

UberChiefPIT said:


> $4/gal in north Florida, too. I am seeing less of the gas guzzlers out ubering.


Scratch that. It’s at $4.25/gal now as of an hour ago on one side of town.


----------



## Nats121

Uberdmvdriver said:


> @Nats121 it is sickening to me as well. I am totally with you.
> Reading some of these posts about some of these begging drivers confirms my belief these types of drivers have absolutely no pride in themselves and no confidence that they can do better. I have a full time job and Uber for me is a third stream of income that I can walk away from - in fact I have taken a break since the first of January. I would like to scream that Uber is a gig and not something to be dependent for life. Sure some drivers can make it work and I have a few friends who have been successful Uber drivers making a good profit but they have to be in the right market and extremely business minded and strategic and know the types of rides to accept and reject or stop working altogether if not making a decent profit.


You misinterpreted where I was coming from when I wrote that post. Maybe I should have been clearer.

What I meant was that it's sickening to see drivers PUT IN THE POSITION of having to beg for a few more crumbs from these greedy companies.

Obviously you won't agree with my clarification but that's the point I meant to put across.


----------



## Nats121

Atavar said:


> Not if they are working part time or for cash. Remember you are talking about the great unwashed and unskilled.


Obviously there are some people working under the table in many occupations, including gig workers.

Working under the table is a different topic. 

The fact remains that hundreds of thousands if not millions of gig workers qualify for public assistance which falls on the backs of the taxpayers. Meanwhile the gig companies aren't paying into the very system they're burdening.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

Nats121 said:


> You misinterpreted where I was coming from when I wrote that post. Maybe I should have been clearer.
> 
> What I meant was that it's sickening to see drivers PUT IN THE POSITION of having to beg for a few more crumbs from these greedy companies.
> 
> Obviously you won't agree with my clarification but that's the point I meant to put across.


Even in your clarification that is a good point as well.


----------



## p7wang

Nats121 said:


> Obviously there are some people working under the table in many occupations, including gig workers.
> 
> Working under the table is a different topic.
> 
> The fact remains that hundreds of thousands if not millions of gig workers qualify for public assistance which falls on the backs of the taxpayers. Meanwhile the gig companies aren't paying into the very system they're burdening.


When corporations are not paying a living wage, public assistance = subsidy to the businesses.


----------



## Nats121

p7wang said:


> When corporations are not paying a living wage, public assistance = subsidy to the businesses.


They're being subsidized less, a lot less than the gig companies because they're paying into the FICA, Comp, and unemployment insurance social safety net systems. The gig companies are paying nothing into those systems while burdening them more with their terrible pay and their quickness to fire workers.

And because many if not most corps are making a profit, they're paying income taxes, which also contribute to the funding of the safety net.

As a result of the gig companies' alleged failure to turn a profit, they're not paying income taxes, so they're not contributing in that way either.


----------



## p7wang

Nats121 said:


> They're being subsidized less, a lot less than the gig companies because they're paying into the FICA, Comp, and unemployment insurance social safety net systems. The gig companies are paying nothing into those systems while burdening them more with their terrible pay and their quickness to fire workers.
> 
> And because many if not most corps are making a profit, they're paying income taxes, which also contribute to the funding of the safety net.
> 
> As a result of the gig companies' alleged failure to turn a profit, they're not paying income taxes either, so they're not contributing in that way either.


The gig workers pay self employment tax which is the same as FICA. Hey, but at least they're paying road tax, right? (Assuming they are not illegally using farm diesel - exempt from road tax.)

Regarding corps paying taxes... oh and the tax cut was during the last administration made it even worse.








Why Amazon paid no 2018 US federal income tax


Amazon paid $0 in federal income taxes on more than $11 billion in profits before taxes for 2018. The company also received a $129 million tax rebate from the federal government. How does that happen? President Trump's tax cuts, aggressive revenue reinvestment, years of R&D and employee stock...




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Nats121

p7wang said:


> The gig workers pay self employment tax which is the same as FICA. Hey, but at least they're paying road tax, right? (Assuming they are not illegally using farm diesel - exempt from road tax.)
> 
> Regarding corps paying taxes... oh and the tax cut was during the last administration made it even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Amazon paid no 2018 US federal income tax
> 
> 
> Amazon paid $0 in federal income taxes on more than $11 billion in profits before taxes for 2018. The company also received a $129 million tax rebate from the federal government. How does that happen? President Trump's tax cuts, aggressive revenue reinvestment, years of R&D and employee stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


The gig workers' payment of self-employment taxes saves the gig companies a fortune. Here in the US very few gig workers drive diesels.

Of course there are giant corps not paying income taxes despite turning a profit, but that's not typical.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bluber knows drivers have no way out , the app will burn through drivers in order to buffer fuel cost disruptions.

Maybe they raffle 100 bucks to get 5K ants to chase the bone.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

20yearsdriving said:


> Bluber knows drivers have no way out , the app will burn through drivers in order to buffer fuel cost disruptions.
> 
> Maybe they raffle 100 bucks to get 5K ants to chase the bone.


Ya drivers are expendable. And they know a million poor people just “bought” cars they can’t afford with their tax returns, and will offer them some sweet deals to stave off the repo man for a few months.

I expect the Uber/Lyft lease programs will get beefed up this month, too.


----------



## Atavar

Nats121 said:


> Obviously there are some people working under the table in many occupations, including gig workers.
> 
> Working under the table is a different topic.
> 
> The fact remains that hundreds of thousands if not millions of gig workers qualify for public assistance which falls on the backs of the taxpayers. Meanwhile the gig companies aren't paying into the very system they're burdening.


You are missing the point. These people have no skills or education. It doesn’t matter what job they get whether rideshare or bagging groceries or janitorial work they will be getting public assistance. 
Gig work was never intended to be a primary income source. It is a second or third job to help with some extra money.


----------



## Nats121

Atavar said:


> You are missing the point. These people have no skills or education. It doesn’t matter what job they get whether rideshare or bagging groceries or janitorial work they will be getting public assistance.


Either you're not getting it or you're pretending not to.

I've already said it three times in previous posts and I'll say it one more time... Low-paying jobs usually mean the workers will qualify for public assistance whether they are W2 workers or ICs.

The big difference is that employers have to PAY into the social safety net (Comp, UI, FICA), and doing so is COSTLY to the employer.

The gig companies pay NOTHING into the social safety net, saving themselves a fortune. In addition, because they're run by immoral people and the firing of workers costs them nothing, they're more likely to fire their workers than employers are.

Also, because their workers don't qualify for Comp or UI, if a gig worker gets injured on the job or fired the burden gets dumped onto the taxpayers, not the gig companies.



Atavar said:


> Gig work was never intended to be a primary income source. It is a second or third job to help with some extra money.


It was pure bullshit years ago and it's bullshit now, no matter how many times it gets repeated. Uber and Lyft have been lying about it ever since they destroyed driver pay rates in 2014. Before that they openly recruited full time drivers.

Uber got into trouble with the govt for falsely advertising inflated pay rates for full time drivers.

Since day one these gig companies have been dependent on full time drivers for their very survival. None of them could survive with a workforce made up of a bunch of side-hustlers and casual drivers. This is why virtually ever promo (Quests, etc) have always been weighed in favor of full time drivers.


----------



## elelegido

Adrian Willis said:


> I totally agree, stop driving, Uber are treating the drivers like slaves with what they pay and or charge to the riders, cost of gas is escalating like crazy and it is going to keep rising unfortunately
> 
> yes it is very very bad and total BS, it’s becoming to the point you cannot make money with Uber of Lyft, sky high gas prices, 25% tax to pay on your car, insurance and ware and tear, no money in it for drivers, it’s a cheap scam, the only people winning are Uber / Lyft and the riders


See my profile image. The water level on USS Uber has now reached the bridge deck. Even as the water starts lapping at his feet, only the Captain steadfastly refuses to abandon ship.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Yes, I believe they will but I also believe I will awake beside Ana de Armas one day, so I am insane!

Uber will never raise the rate for us driver’s and the funny part is the higher the price the less driver’s, so it might be a win for us that ensure this nonsense…


----------



## elelegido

Back during the last gas price spike during the financial crisis of 2008-09 I worked as a courier on a similar basis to the setup at Uber. We were misclassified as self-employed, earned a fixed rate per loaded mile and had to provide our own vehicles and pay all of our expenses including gasoline. The only difference was that jobs were doled out by a human dispatcher and not a computer.

That company charged its customers a "fuel price surcharge", but pocketed all of the extra money for itself and gave none of it the drivers who were actually paying for the gas! I would assume that, if Uber did start charging pax more due to gas prices, they would find a way of keeping some, if not all of it, for themselves. 

It's just the way these companies work. It is well known by all who work in the transportation industry on a pseudo self-employed basis that all of the companies are scumbag outfits. When Uber started out it claimed that it was different; that it was an amazing new way to work etc etc. I wondered how long it would take Uber to sink down to the level of the rest of the established players in the industry. Not long, was the answer!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Here's what I can see uber doing..

Charging a $1.00 surcharge to the customers on every ride and giving the drivers a subscription to a gas card that offers us 5c off a gallon at the most overpriced gas station in town next to the airport.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberChiefPIT said:


> $4/gal in north Florida, too. I am seeing less of the gas guzzlers out ubering.













" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## TX Uber Ant

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 646914
> 
> 
> 
> " NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## tohunt4me

Gasoline Futures Prices.
Pre state tax & delivery & storage fees.










These are wholesale prices at Refinery Gates .

And Remember .
Plant Turnarounds are coming !
Plants will shut in & refit to process Federally Mandated " Summer Gas" !
Which Always Raises Prices up to an additional 50 cents a Gallon.

Only gasoline in storage containers will be available during Turnarounds .

This means a drawdown on Existing Supplies.

So . . . EXPECT THAT ALSO !


And . . .
If America has difficulty securing additional crude, stockpiling crude to refine may prove difficult.

SHORTAGES MAY HAPPEN.


----------



## mellorock

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


HOPEIUM


----------



## LuxCarSpy

Add surcharge of $3.50 to $4.00 per trip paid direct to drivers -


----------



## Atavar

Nats121 said:


> Either you're not getting it or you're pretending not to.
> 
> I've already said it three times in previous posts and I'll say it one more time... Low-paying jobs usually mean the workers will qualify for public assistance whether they are W2 workers or ICs.
> 
> The big difference is that employers have to PAY into the social safety net (Comp, UI, FICA), and doing so is COSTLY to the employer.
> 
> The gig companies pay NOTHING into the social safety net, saving themselves a fortune. In addition, because they're run by immoral people and the firing of workers costs them nothing, they're more likely to fire their workers than employers are.
> 
> Also, because their workers don't qualify for Comp or UI, if a gig worker gets injured on the job or fired the burden gets dumped onto the taxpayers, not the gig companies.
> 
> 
> It was pure bullshit years ago and it's bullshit now, no matter how many times it gets repeated. Uber and Lyft have been lying about it ever since they destroyed driver pay rates in 2014. Before that they openly recruited full time drivers.
> 
> Uber got into trouble with the govt for falsely advertising inflated pay rates for full time drivers.
> 
> Since day one these gig companies have been dependent on full time drivers for their very survival. None of them could survive with a workforce made up of a bunch of side-hustlers and casual drivers. This is why virtually ever promo (Quests, etc) have always been weighed in favor of full time drivers.


It all boils down to one simple choice. If you don’t like what they pay don’t work for them. 
Nobody is forcing you to work for them. In fact by working for them you are supporting them and allowing them to continue. 
As long as there are drivers willing to work for slave wages they will be slaves.


----------



## UberBastid

Atavar said:


> It all boils down to one simple choice. If you don’t like what they pay don’t work for them.
> Nobody is forcing you to work for them. In fact by working for them you are supporting them and allowing them to continue.
> As long as there are drivers willing to work for slave wages they will be slaves.


I swear, it confounds me that this concept is SO foreign to people these days.
I don't get it.
It is basic, basic, third grade logic.

I've done jobs I hated, because I was making BANK COIN.
And, I've done jobs that I love that don't pay well.
But, I don't last long at jobs I hate, that pay shit.
I need SOME redeeming aspect to the job.

I sometimes think that there's something wrong with the way I think, because it seems that nobody else thinks that way.
At least, I think that's what I think.

I'm gonna put some more ice in my drink and think about it.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Merc49 said:


> Quit driving for a week, pretend your on vacation


What's to pretend?... 🏄‍♂️


----------



## Nats121

Atavar said:


> It all boils down to one simple choice. If you don’t like what they pay don’t work for them.
> 
> As long as there are drivers willing to work for slave wages they will be slaves.


After I pointed out that your previous rebuttal was factually inaccurate your next rebuttal was even more irrelevant to the topic than your previous one. For this rebuttal you pull out the very tired shill cliche "if you don't like it then quit".

Whether or not myself or another driver quits is besides the point which is that the gig companies are freeloading off the taxpayers.



Atavar said:


> Nobody is forcing you to work for them.


That shill cliche is most often preceeds "if you don't like it then quit".



Atavar said:


> In fact by working for them you are supporting them and allowing them to continue.


That's pure crap and could be said about ANY worker who's ever worked for a bad employer who exploits them. Every worker who's ever gone on strike or were activists for change "supported" their employers because they chose not to cut and run. The same goes for all the zillions of posters on this website who rip these companies but stay on the job. You ought to tell all of them to quit.


----------



## Atavar

Nats121 said:


> After I pointed out that your previous rebuttal was factually inaccurate your next rebuttal was even more irrelevant to the topic than your previous one. For this rebuttal you pull out the very tired shill cliche "if you don't like it then quit".
> 
> Whether or not myself or another driver quits is besides the point which is that the gig companies are freeloading off the taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> That shill cliche is most often preceeds "if you don't like it then quit".
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure crap and could be said about ANY worker who's ever worked for a bad employer who exploits them. Every worker who's ever gone on strike or were activists for change "supported" their employers because they chose not to cut and run. The same goes for all the zillions of posters on this website who rip these companies but stay on the job. You ought to tell all of them to quit.


Smh


----------



## Chrisskates808

I highly doubt it


----------



## Uber_J

Now it is your patriotic duty to pay even more to heat your homes, fill your gas tanks, and feed your families.


----------



## W00dbutcher




----------



## Bevital

Of course they will raise their rates but that does not mean you are going to get paid more.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez

They might raise the rates but ain't no driver gonna see 1 penny of it.

Jerks


----------



## [email protected]

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


They must be thinking YOU pay to drive for Uber . LMAO 😂😭👎


----------



## scottmerrill

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​I'm sure they will...but not to pass it along to the drivers who desperately need it, unfortunately.


----------



## UberDrew

As a former driver and someone who now uses Uber on occasion, I feel Uber should NOT raise rates. Instead, implement mandatory minimum tipping. If Uber raises rates, they will just keep a higher chunk for themselves, yet their cost has not gone up. The minimum tip should be based on estimated distance and time.

Though yes, they should raise driver pay per mile and minute.


----------



## Catogamo

[/QUOTE]


reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


*Well, Uber already did it, but the increase is not reaching the driver's pockets at all... as usual they secure themselves first!*


----------



## ibeam23

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


Hilarious! Uber is a tech company, not a transportation company. Remember when they went public and said "drivers are not a part of our core business," because I do. I quit driving after 4 years of doing it full time. Some of you old timers might remember me. I've been living in Barcelona for the last year and a half. Got residency in December 2020.


----------



## wallyruss1958

tucsongoober69 said:


> Gas here in sh!thole tucson was $1.63 per gallon when i started goobering in feb 2020. Gas price just broke $4 per gallon today, and we are still at $0.75 per mile


I get 20 mpg with a 15 gallon tank. Gas is $4.00 a gallon. My cost per mile just for fuel is now 20 cents per mile. That is up from 15 cents a mile. In the long run it takes me below minimum wage per hour. It is only going to get worse.


----------



## UberRalph

Adrian Willis said:


> Average cost per gallon here in South Florida is now $4 per gallon, Uber please do something about raising the costs of rides, you are to cheap and selling yourselves / the drivers to cheap, drivers will now start not driving soon, as this gas is going to keep rising to $5 per gallon and beyond very soon, this is ridiculous now Uber, raise your ride fares now


You should send this to them instead of posting it here. Pretty sure they don’t read this forum. But yea, gas prices are too high for them not to change the rates.


----------



## Zeek

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


If they do raise their rates, drivers won't see any of it, so it's just for them.


----------



## macmusic2020

UberBastid said:


> I fuel prices go up 50% - they may raise rates 10%.
> It depends.
> They'll do it ONLY if they have to.


So far, it seems like the Uber eats delivery requests are even more ridiculous. 20 miles for $10, 8 mile trip for three dollars and change, that sort of thing. And every day I’m scratching my head and saying hey Uber, get a clue! Have you seen the gas prices?! They don’t care.


----------



## Mad1988

tucsongoober69 said:


> Gas here in sh!thole tucson was $1.63 per gallon when i started goobering in feb 2020. Gas price just broke $4 per gallon today, and we are still at $0.75 per mile


Will we only make $0.72 per mile


----------



## macmusic2020

Markisonit said:


> That and get rid of the ridiculous mask garbage. Even if gas were $.50 a gallon, I'm not wearing a face diaper.


Amen! I’ve done nothing but Uber eats delivery this entire pandemic. I will not take another passenger into my car until the mask nonsense is lifted. But Uber seems to be married to it. They don’t follow the science, the CDC, anything. Oh well, I don’t care. Let it hurt their business. They’re shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## luckytown

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


Yes they will its a cost of doing business.....inflation is at 15%.....but will they pass it on to the drivers is the question....I think they will pocket it!


----------



## BigPoppaNJ

Illini said:


> LOL. As long as they have drivers, they have no need to raise our rates.


They don’t need to “pay” us more, all they need to do is add a fuel surcharge to the fares which automatically goes to us. That would be zero out of Uber’s pockets. Even .15 a mile would go a long way.


----------



## realsanta4you

The magic 8-ball sees higher fares and lower driver pay in your future.


----------



## BrainDead Driver

Gas today is about 4.60 here. I already stopped driving lyft uber . The pay always sucked i only earn about 14 to 16 an hour in the city . With gas almost 5 bucks its 5 dollars an hour to run my car in the city or more . Minus from 15. 
that is 10 dollars an hour profit . With door dash grub hub you know you drive a lot less . I average 18 an hour minus gas but its more like half a gallon an hour so total of i want to say 15 an hour to be realistic .
So yesterday lyft sent me an email. I will get a bonus of 300 ! if i complete 25 rides . I already did 15 rides yesterday.
Once this bonus is completed i quit again its not worth it . So i am accepting rides under 15 minutes total. I can see all the pick up and drop off locations and amount i will earn . There is a real shortage of drivers here . Reason we all switched to food . it will take me about 13 hours to get this goal 24 rides . total of 430 dollars in profit in 13 hours or 
33 an hour . With out the bonus again i would only earn 10 bucks an hour after fuel.


----------



## handiacefailure

I was working for Marco's doing pizza delivery part time in 2008 when gas prices soared and they didn't raise their delivery fee or or payout But these tightasses wouldn't tip anymore even though their delivery fee didn't go up.

Gas prices for this gig have no bearing on me since I have an ECV and can charge my car for free. There is a restaurant in the lobby of my condo building that has a charger for their customers and they allow anyone that owns a unit in my building to use it for free as long as we don't use it while they are open and there is also a free charger in my office parking garage so if I am really rooting for fares to go up but doubt they will.

And I know I am impacted by gas prices on items I buy.


----------



## Nats121

BigPoppaNJ said:


> They don’t need to “pay” us more, all they need to do is add a fuel surcharge to the fares which automatically goes to us. That would be zero out of Uber’s pockets. Even .15 a mile would go a long way.


They ONLY way they'd even consider doing that would be if there was such a massive exodus of drivers that service quality was being seriously affected.


----------



## John_in_NY

Being Dara, the CEO of Uber is Iranian, maybe he is the only one at Uber making a profit will fuel costs...

2014 in NY suburbs;
Taxi driver: I love driving a taxi, I've invested my life to it, this is how I make a living but, man this Uber thing is killing our business!
Taxi Customer: well, go work for Uber.
2022 in NY Suburbs, same driver;
Former Taxi Driver: I love driving people around, helping stranded people who want to pay less than a taxi and keeping drunk drivers off the road, But man, this gas thing is killing business!
Former Taxi rider: Well, get another job.

We need an emergency $1-$5 surge EVERYWHERE on the map until a new formula is made up to increase Per Mile and Minute rates.


----------



## tohunt4me

Just wait till you get Car Jacked for Gas !


----------



## John_in_NY

Nats121 said:


> They ONLY way they'd even consider doing that would be if there was such a massive exodus of drivers that service quality was being seriously affected.


A Strike would be nice, but a promoted log on even hours, log off odd hours effort would mess up their *algorithms.
When the riders ask why so long for a ride, tell them a couple of drivers (not you ) are protesting Uber's ignoring of drivers concerns over fuel and inflation...*


----------



## Nats121

John_in_NY said:


> A Strike would be nice, but a promoted log on even hours, log off odd hours effort would mess up their *algorithms.
> When the riders ask why so long for a ride, tell them a couple of drivers (not you ) are protesting Uber's ignoring of drivers concerns over fuel and inflation...*


The ONLY times driver actions have ever had an effect was when the media and govt took notice.

NOTHING short of govt action will improve things for gig workers.


----------



## Bear75063

Nats121 said:


> This whole "independent contractor"/ "business owner" / "your own boss" thing might be the biggest scam ever.


I can go wherever I want in Texas/Oklahoma whenever I want ant take the rides I want for as long as I want [within the 12 hour time limit]. If that's not "independent" I don't know what is.

I started Uber over six years ago. Are they aggravating at times? Yes! But now that they tell you the rider's destination up front along with the payout it gives drivers an even bigger stake in being "independent". It used to be if you were under a certain acceptance rate you could be suspended. Not so now.

I say this with all kindness but if Uber is not what you feel it should be please consider turning off your app and do something else. It will greatly help your peace of mind.


----------



## Nats121

John_in_NY said:


> Being Dara, the CEO of Uber is Iranian, maybe he is the only one at Uber making a profit will fuel costs...
> 
> 2014 in NY suburbs;
> Taxi driver: I love driving a taxi, I've invested my life to it, this is how I make a living but, man this Uber thing is killing our business!
> Taxi Customer: well, go work for Uber.
> 2022 in NY Suburbs, same driver;
> Former Taxi Driver: I love driving people around, helping stranded people who want to pay less than a taxi and keeping drunk drivers off the road, But man, this gas thing is killing business!
> Former Taxi rider: Well, get another job.
> 
> We need an emergency $1-$5 surge EVERYWHERE on the map until a new formula is made up to increase Per Mile and Minute rates.


The only "formula" drivers need is for the govt to set driver pay rates at 75% of local taxi rates. If for a given ride pax are charged higher than taxi rates, the driver gets 75% of the pax total.


----------



## tohunt4me

Nats121 said:


> The only "formula" drivers need is for the govt to set driver pay rates at 75% of local taxi rates PLUS 75% of all pax fees including SURGES.


Cash Rides !


----------



## John_in_NY

*Spot on 👍*, where I am it's about 41%..... ALL of my riders would not mind paying 20-30% more.... They like the convenience, where taxi companies lagged behind, I mean the technology...


----------



## fork2323

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


They do raise their rates, for the pasengers, and keep it all for themselves and not share it with the drivers.


----------



## Nats121

Bear75063 said:


> I say this with all kindness but if Uber is not what you feel it should be please consider turning off your app and do something else


First of all there's zero "kindness" in that comment. It's a rude, d-bag thing to say.



Bear75063 said:


> I can go wherever I want in Texas/Oklahoma whenever I want ant take the rides I want for as long as I want [within the 12 hour time limit]. If that's not "independent" I don't know what is.


Texas and Oklahoma, the markets that were paying drivers 48-52 cents per mile and 9-12 cents per minute? That Oklahoma?

Never forget, Uber and Lyft have 100% control of the dispatch, which means you get offered the rides they decide to offer and nothing more. If you somehow get in their doghouse and they decide to starve you out, you're SOL.

Being 100% dependent on what another party decides to offer me or not offer me for work assignments doesn't meet my criteria of being "independent" . Neither does having no control over my pricing, no way to build a customer base, and no way to promote my "business" that could be shut down by the other party anytime they feel like it. Neither does having the contract and all terms and conditions written by the other party.

If it meets yours, to each his/her own.



Bear75063 said:


> But now that they tell you the rider's destination up front along with the payout it gives drivers an even bigger stake in being "independent". It used to be if you were under a certain acceptance rate you could be suspended. Not so now.


Uber rideshare wasn't transparent under the old system and they're still not transparent under the new system.

Yeah, Uber sort of "tells" drivers the destination, if you consider a 5 second flash on the screen without a map to be acceptable. I certainly don't. Even if there was a map, 5 seconds isn't nearly enough time to get a halfway reasonable look, especially when driving.

In exchange for the "transparency" of a 5 second ping, Uber has eliminated the driver pay rate chart and replaced with a top secret black box mystery pay system that they can cut anytime they want.

The purpose of the new system is to cut driver pay without the drivers being aware their pay is being cut.



Bear75063 said:


> It used to be if you were under a certain acceptance rate you could be suspended. Not so now.


"Suspended" for turning down work offers? Gee whiz, that doesn't very independent.


----------



## tommemac

tucsongoober69 said:


> How are they gunna survive if they stop working? For goobers like me, my mouth will stop moving if my hands stop turning the wheel


The problem is there will always be drivers that think they have no choice but to continue driving because they need money "Now" for a myriad of reasons. Food, housing, and basic survival needs. They are concerned about the skyrocketing gas prices, however desperately need money now just to survive. At days end, it may have cost these drivers $100 just in gas to give 10 rides, realizing they were compensated only $75 for those rides. It's MONEY they need now! They'll address the issue of raising gas prices later. Lyft and Uber know this, so I am confident both will never increase driver compensation as long as there are drivers willing to lose money driving for them. 
It'll never change, and they know it! They'd assume chew you up, then spit you out! There'll always be new drivers to replace the ones who have left. The ultimate arrogant company culture!


----------



## Nats121

tommemac said:


> The problem is there will always be drivers that think they have no choice but to continue driving because they need money "Now" for a myriad of reasons. Food, housing, and basic survival needs. They are concerned about the skyrocketing gas prices, however desperately need money now just to survive. At days end, it may have cost these drivers $100 just in gas to give 10 rides, realizing they were compensated only $75 for those rides. It's MONEY they need now! They'll address the issue of raising gas prices later. Lyft and Uber know this, so I am confident both will never increase driver compensation as long as there are drivers willing to lose money driving for them.
> It'll never change, and they know it! They'd assume chew you up, then spit you out! There'll always be new drivers to replace the ones who have left. The ultimate arrogant company culture!


It all boils down to our broken immigration system that hands these gig companies a virtually limitless supply of drivers on a silver platter.

This is why I've said a zillion times that the govt must step in regulate the gig companies. It's the drivers' only hope.

The govt has played a major role in enabling this driver-exploitation problem and the govt is the only party that can stop it.


----------



## mkorik67

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


They will definetly raise prices but that won't go to the drivers.


----------



## John_in_NY

I'd like to see people egg thier local UBER green light locations. Start picketing, chanting, raise hell. Where does Dara live? I'd like to go shit on his lawn....


----------



## UberBobSTL

Adrian Willis said:


> They have too, as it is now becoming to expensive to drive a vehicle with the rise in cost of the gasoline per gallon at a national average of $4 per gallon and rising and it is now becoming uneconomically to drive anymore and not being able to make money, unless they increase ride costs / fares immediately


You are vastly overestimating the ability of the average driver to do a cost-benefit analysis as it relates to continuing their hustle.


----------



## Superfreedomfighter

Not only cutting back on giving rides or stopping altogether but it’s going be cheaper to order rideshare than to operate my own vehicle just to run errands.


----------



## mrl984

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


If Uber is already helping out drivers in more rural areas with long pickup fees, I would be extremely disappointed they wouldn’t do anything in this extraordinary time. Drivers WILL just stop because it’s becoming close to pointless.


----------



## UberBobSTL

Adrian Willis said:


> Average cost per gallon here in South Florida is now $4 per gallon, Uber please do something about raising the costs of rides, you are to cheap and selling yourselves / the drivers to cheap, drivers will now start not driving soon, as this gas is going to keep rising to $5 per gallon and beyond very soon, this is ridiculous now Uber, raise your ride fares now


Oh, you sweet summer child. My market hasn't seen a pay change since our per-mile rate was cut in 2015.

I don't know how to get it through to y'all - as long as you are still accepting ride and delivery requests, Uber and Lyft will not raise fares. Their model depends on having a supply of drivers at a given price. As long as there is a supply, they will not change their model, unless it benefits them in some manner. Uber and Lyft do NOT make changes to the driver agreements unless it benefits them first. If it also benefits the drivers, that's a happy accident.


----------



## reg barclay

I'd give it a small chance that they'll throw some kind of bone.

When it comes to long term expenses like vehicle depreciation, maintenance and repairs, most drivers seem pretty oblivious. But gas is something that is more obvious, immediate, and every day.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

ibeam23 said:


> Hilarious! Uber is a tech company, not a transportation company. Remember when they went public and said "drivers are not a part of our core business," because I do. I quit driving after 4 years of doing it full time. Some of you old timers might remember me. I've been living in Barcelona for the last year and a half. Got residency in December 2020.


Well said indeed, ibeam. This forum is a great place for Uber drivers to gripe but the truth is Uber is a multi national billionaire company that has its interests in mind. If anyone wants to know the heart and mind of a company all you have to do is listen to their philosophy and beliefs. Not only did Uber say that drivers were not a part of their core business but they also stated that their model is not built for full time drivers. 

Knowledge is NOT powerful. Having knowledge and not applying the principles of knowledge means nothing. 
The application of knowledge IS POWERFUL! 

So will Uber raise rates? The answer is NO! Why? Because they have already stated that drivers are not a part of their core business.


----------



## mrl984

UberBobSTL said:


> Oh, you sweet summer child. My market hasn't seen a pay change since our per-mile rate was cut in 2015.
> 
> I don't know how to get it through to y'all - as long as you are still accepting ride and delivery requests, Uber and Lyft will not raise fares. Their model depends on having a supply of drivers at a given price. As long as there is a supply, they will not change their model, unless it benefits them in some manner. Uber and Lyft do NOT make changes to the driver agreements unless it benefits them first. If it also benefits the drivers, that's a happy accident.


I don’t quite understand how a rate increase or fuel surcharge would hurt Uber/Lyft. If anything it would help by keeping drivers on the road. I can’t imagine that many riders would object because of a modest fuel charge in light of the current situation. But losing half the drivers from the grid would be devastating.


----------



## mrl984

Uberdmvdriver said:


> Well said indeed, ibeam. This forum is a great place for Uber drivers to gripe but the truth is Uber is a multi national billionaire company that has its interests in mind. If anyone wants to know the heart and mind of a company all you have to do is listen to their philosophy and beliefs. Not only did Uber say that drivers were not a part of their core business but they also stated that their model is not built for full time drivers.
> 
> Knowledge is NOT powerful. Having knowledge and not applying the principles of knowledge means nothing.
> The application of knowledge IS POWERFUL!
> 
> So will Uber raise rates? The answer is NO! Why? Because they have already stated that drivers are not a part of their core business.


They may have said that but it’s factually untrue. Zero drivers = Zero riders = Zero revenue. At least until self driving cars can remove drivers from that equation. It’s that simple.


----------



## Nats121

Uberdmvdriver said:


> Not only did Uber say that drivers were not a part of their core business


Bold-faced lie.



Uberdmvdriver said:


> say that drivers were not a part of their core business but they also stated that their model is not built for full time drivers.


Another bold-faced lie.

They wouldn't survive for a week if they lost their full-timers.

Since day one virtually every promo they've offered has been weighed in favor of FULL TIME drivers.


----------



## Nats121

John_in_NY said:


> I'd like to see people egg thier local UBER green light locations. Start picketing, chanting, raise hell.


Drivers would be hurting themselves if they target the Greenlight hubs. Given the crappy phone support, the Greenlights are often the only way for drivers to get help.

Attacking the Greenlights will give Uber a good excuse to shut them down.


----------



## Uberchampion

John_in_NY said:


> I'd like to see people egg thier local UBER green light locations. Start picketing, chanting, raise hell. Where does Dara live? I'd like to go shit on his lawn....


The Green Light employees are working slugs like the rest of us. Their burn out rate it probably worse than the drivers.

Uber is a shit company all around.


----------



## Erik M

Today's prices in Huntington Beach, CA!


----------



## Erik M

Atavar said:


> I suspect that gig work does not affect that a lot. Those same people would still be on assistance if gig work did not exist.


That's an AHole thing to say. I drive for Uber but am also a field engineer for AT&T. The $90k I make a year at AT&T does not cover my mortgage and living expenses for my wife and 7yr old son. By making the money I do, I don't qualify for any type of "welfare".

So think about what you say before you decide to type it. Also, most people who drive rideshare do it to supplement their income because the costs of living are too damn high!


----------



## Erik M

Atavar said:


> It’s not up to me nor do I understand how they survive. Maybe get a job?


It always cracks me up when I see people on this Rideshare blog telling people to "get a job"! Did you heed your own advice and only come on this Rideshare blog to catch up with old friends and bark at everyone to "get a job"? Or do you have so much extra time at your regular job that you can come here to give advice to everyone?


----------



## Erik M

Nats121 said:


> Gig company exploitation of their drivers affects the entire country.
> 
> Taxpayers have to fork over billions of dollars per year in food stamps, medicaid, and other forms of public assistance to drivers thanks to the rotten pay rates they receive.


I'll be the 1st to admit and say; if I could qualify for food stamps, I would definitely take advantage. Foreigners come here from 3rd world countries with bushit stories of the police are going to kill them in order to get asylum here in the U.S.. Once they get here, they take full advantage of the welfare system and collect as much as they can without ever having paid a penny into the system. So as an American, I feel I should be entitled to these benefits before these foreigners do since I've paid into the Social Security. Fed income tax, ect. all my working life.


----------



## RadarRider

tucsongoober69 said:


> Gas here in sh!thole tucson was $1.63 per gallon when i started goobering in feb 2020. Gas price just broke $4 per gallon today, and we are still at $0.75 per mile


Guessing that is not uber X


----------



## UberBastid

Erik M said:


> It always cracks me up when I see people on this Rideshare blog telling people to "get a job"! Did you heed your own advice and only come on this Rideshare blog to catch up with old friends and bark at everyone to "get a job"?


yes


Erik M said:


> Or do you have so much extra time at your regular job that you can come here to give advice to everyone?


yes


----------



## mikees3

Erik M said:


> Foreigners come here from 3rd world countries with bushit stories of the police are going to kill them in order to get asylum here in the U.S.. Once they get here, they take full advantage of the welfare system and collect as much as they can without ever having paid a penny into the system.


----------



## moorereeds

UberBastid said:


> I fuel prices go up 50% - they may raise rates 10%.
> It depends.
> They'll do it ONLY if they have to.


False! Gas prices have gone up 70% across the nation.

2. There is no need to raise prices so much. The Russian-imported pil was only 2% of our imported oil.

3. Oil companies raised gas rates before any of the higher priced oil got here.

4. Yes, rates will continue to climb, while “Green” supporters profit huge off the higher priced oil. 

5. Gas prices go up so ”Big Oil” brings in more profit, not so they can “afford” to bring it to the pumps. Don’t be fooled by the leftist news.


----------



## Uberchampion

Erik M said:


> I'll be the 1st to admit and say; if I could qualify for food stamps, I would definitely take advantage. Foreigners come here from 3rd world countries with bushit stories of the police are going to kill them in order to get asylum here in the U.S.. Once they get here, they take full advantage of the welfare system and collect as much as they can without ever having paid a penny into the system. So as an American, I feel I should be entitled to these benefits before these foreigners do since I've paid into the Social Security. Fed income tax, ect. all my working life.


I bet if you looked at the breakdown for social assistance you would see that most people who stay on it are second and third generation Americans. Most immigrants come here to make a better life for themselves and to put their kids through school. Not live in a trailer park and collect pennies living a pointless existence. 

Don't let your bigotry cloud your vision. There are bigger problems that you are being distracted from...


----------



## Uberdoer

Uber has never compensated for higher gas prices. Why would they start now? They never want to upset the riders and screw the drivers. 
There seems to be an endless supply of drivers.


----------



## Derringer

The Uber way to handle rising gas prices would likely be raising the rates for riders while paying the drivers the same amount. They look at everything as an opportunity to make more money for themselves.


----------



## Ekansh

😂 Uber Driver are slaves, there are many other options in Australia that wouid support drivers but since most of them are from india and Pakistan they are use to being slaves instead of standing up and raising their concerns.


----------



## Doowop

UberBastid said:


> I fuel prices go up 50% - they may raise rates 10%.
> It depends.
> They'll do it ONLY if they have to.


And what reason do you suppose Uber would have to do so?


----------



## New2This

Doowop said:


> And what reason do you suppose Uber would have to do so?


When enough ants hang up their keys.


----------



## bobby747

Maybe Dara the CEO. Will address drivers in july


----------



## 227917

tucsongoober69 said:


> Gas here in sh!thole tucson was $1.63 per gallon when i started goobering in feb 2020. Gas price just broke $4 per gallon today, and we are still at $0.75 per mile


wow


----------



## santa pete

I hope so. If not many drivers may go freelance and drive people off Uber platform. I have had several riders ask if I have a business card and requested that I drive them off the App. I will not do this because for me that is stealing and unethical. As a driver I agreed with Ubers terms and to violate those terms would be wrong. Uber needs to support the people who make them money and increase driver profits. If that means to raise rates for riders then fine. However drivers may experience less tips if rates increase. If things stay the same, then drivers have to make a choice. either drive smarter or get another job. Invest in a more efficient vehicle such as electric or a more efficient gas vehicle. Times like these people have to be more creative to find was to save money. I think Uber should raise fares for riders so that drivers will be encouraged to stay. If drivers start freelancing then Uber will lose those fares if they fail to help drivers. So what would be the losses Uber would experience if drivers went freelance? Uber needs to consider this.


----------



## tohunt4me

santa pete said:


> I hope so. If not many drivers may go freelance and drive people off Uber platform. I have had several riders ask if I have a business card and requested that I drive them off the App. I will not do this because for me that is stealing and unethical. As a driver I agreed with Ubers terms and to violate those terms would be wrong. Uber needs to support the people who make them money and increase driver profits. If that means to raise rates for riders then fine. However drivers may experience less tips if rates increase. If things stay the same, then drivers have to make a choice. either drive smarter or get another job. Invest in a more efficient vehicle such as electric or a more efficient gas vehicle. Times like these people have to be more creative to find was to save money. I think Uber should raise fares for riders so that drivers will be encouraged to stay. If drivers start freelancing then Uber will lose those fares if they fail to help drivers. So what would be the losses Uber would experience if drivers went freelance? Uber needs to consider this.


Hard to feel guilt for those who steal from you.


----------



## [email protected]

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


They must be thinking YOU pay to drive for Uber . LMAO


----------



## [email protected]

And Drivers are saying Bye to compulsive Lying disorder arse company ... 









Uber drivers are quitting due to high gas prices


With gas prices soaring, Uber drivers are walking away from their jobs because they say they aren’t making much of a profit.




www.newschannel10.com


----------



## Escoman

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


 Does an algorithm buy Gas ? So then it doesn't bother Sc- ru-ber


----------



## santa pete

tohunt4me said:


> Hard to feel guilt for those who steal from you.


A driver signs up to drive and agrees to the terms set by UBER. If the driver does not like the terms, they can voice a complaint or quit just like any other job. Businesses are in business to make money. How much profit they make is no ones business since the owner invested money, technology and time and hired people to run the operation including lawers, accountants and managers along with customer services. with additional benefits to the employees as matching dollar for dollar on social security and any other benefits that cut into the profit margin. If a driver isn't happy then they should invest in a competing company and invest their money and time and pay for the technology to develop their own platform and hire the persons to run and manage the company and also pay all the fees and taxes imposed by each local government it operates in. To say that UBER is stealing money from drivers is a sign of entitlement behavior since they have no investment in the company and benefit from the platform and opportunity to make money. again if any driver does not like the conditions of working for a company, they can complain and ask for changes or quit. businesses are not a democracy. No one is forcing any driver to drive. The business owes the driver or employee nothing. only a paycheck for working. They are not even required to give you benefits either. they are required to match your social security contribution dollar for dollar, thats all. However if a business wants to keep people working for them, then yes they should sweeten the pot and offer more incentives, but they are not obligated since there are other people out there that will appreciate the opportunity to work.


----------



## tohunt4me

santa pete said:


> A driver signs up to drive and agrees to the terms set by UBER. If the driver does not like the terms, they can voice a complaint or quit just like any other job. Businesses are in business to make money. How much profit they make is no ones business since the owner invested money, technology and time and hired people to run the operation including lawers, accountants and managers along with customer services. with additional benefits to the employees as matching dollar for dollar on social security and any other benefits that cut into the profit margin. If a driver isn't happy then they should invest in a competing company and invest their money and time and pay for the technology to develop their own platform and hire the persons to run and manage the company and also pay all the fees and taxes imposed by each local government it operates in. To say that UBER is stealing money from drivers is a sign of entitlement behavior since they have no investment in the company and benefit from the platform and opportunity to make money. again if any driver does not like the conditions of working for a company, they can complain and ask for changes or quit. businesses are not a democracy. No one is forcing any driver to drive. The business owes the driver or employee nothing. only a paycheck for working. They are not even required to give you benefits either. they are required to match your social security contribution dollar for dollar, thats all. However if a business wants to keep people working for them, then yes they should sweeten the pot and offer more incentives, but they are not obligated since there are other people out there that will appreciate the opportunity to work.


Uber changes " Terms" every 3 months.

When I started, Uber was illegal.

Drivers made 80%


----------



## Jenuyoga

Illini said:


> LOL. As long as they have drivers, they have no need to raise our rates.


It won't be worth it to drive.


----------



## afusco0327

STRIKE MARCH 17


----------



## BeeHive

If you drive a V8 it's cheaper to catch an Uber than drive yourself! Yes Rider rates should go up and any rider who doesn't add a dollar or two during these circumstances is either doing in just as tough or is a mug.


----------



## BeeHive

Adrian Willis said:


> Average cost per gallon here in South Florida is now $4 per gallon, Uber please do something about raising the costs of rides, you are to cheap and selling yourselves / the drivers to cheap, drivers will now start not driving soon, as this gas is going to keep rising to $5 per gallon and beyond very soon, this is ridiculous now Uber, raise your ride fares now


In Sydney Australia, we are paying $9.45 a US gallon this last week. It's cheaper to ride than drive!


----------



## ronaldthomas643

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


When I cast my vote it was in response to the wording. I thought it was asking will it raise rates to the customers. Probably yes. Pay us more? no. St. Patty's day I'm following the advice of protest for driving both Lyft and Uber and not driving. Actually I have been looking for other things to do. I have greatly enjoyed Driving for Uber except the pay. At first I accepted the 35% take away. Then noticed it was 40% after they went public. Well I live in a great area to drive and have maintained a great rating my entire time. 
Having said that it has become somewhat worrisome driving in certain areas and the prices of gas but much more to the point is prices in general have risen. Now if these corporations want the employment wars then good for them. I have no problem joining the Great Resignation. Even Walmart go a little bit woke. Here in my area there are some positions paying up to $21 per hour.
Why these companies cant learn from Costco is beyond me. They have always told stockholders in so many words without saying so. Shut Up. They know two things. Every year they are number one at Christmas and the stockholders ain't going down on the floors to work. They have consistently taken care of their employees. Duh!
I would like to add that maybe a better way to handle this is simply not drive for Uber and then send a dual message. Lyft would see a temporary increase but at the same time realize it can be done to them as well.
Just my rambling thoughts before I head out.
Thanks


----------



## afusco0327

Merc49 said:


> Easily fixed but it takes EVERYONE to make it work. Quit driving for a week, pretend your on vacation but it has to be everyone in the same week. Let me know when your ready and what week you pick. Until then, keep *****ing about it.


I heard peole want to strike March 17 to get ubers attention


----------



## UberBastid

afusco0327 said:


> I heard peole want to strike March 17 to get ubers attention


I've been haunting these boards for a long, long time.
I bet I see one of these every two weeks, on average.
It has never, ever happened.

Ants be ants.


----------



## Chrisskates808

i saw a message from grubhub raising pay due to gas prices. but i sort of dislike grubhub because a lot of times, when i get an order, the merchants don't start making the order until i arrive.


----------



## Alantc

Just read Uber raising surcharge to 45 to 55 cents Wich is going to the driver


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

Alantc said:


> Just read Uber raising surcharge to 45 to 55 cents Wich is going to the driver


And where did you read this?


----------



## [email protected]

Brah ?! Where is your head ? 
All the drivers are already start quit driving ! 
Its OVER . LMFAO 😭😂👎


----------



## MHR

Uberdmvdriver said:


> And where did you read this?


It's in the driver app. Unbelievable.


----------



## simont23

The current situation just makes it even more attractive for drivers to scam Uber with the old cancel ride, and deduct the passenger's cancellation fee plus a bit more from the price trick. Then work out another method of payment. Usually cash, or the driver's own EFTPOS machine. Result; win, win, lose for Uber.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

MHR said:


> It's in the driver app. Unbelievable.
> 
> View attachment 647688


Am I supposed to sing the Pharrell Williams "Happy" song? This is not anything to brag about. Uber is not
paying for this. It is the customer paying for it. Plug this is an incentive. Not a outright payment. Just another promo, disguised as Luber being nice. It's all about Uber pushing people to to get out on the road. Although many drivers have parked their cars, this is another Uber trick and propaganda. SMH


----------



## MHR

Uberdmvdriver said:


> Am I supposed to sing the Pharrell Williams "Happy" song? This is not anything to brag about. Uber is not
> paying for this. It is the customer paying for it. Plug this is an incentive. Not a outright payment. Just another promo, disguised as Luber being nice. It's all about Uber pushing people to to get out on the road. Although many drivers have parked their cars, this is another Uber trick and propaganda. SMH


I'm just surprised they did anything at all.

I'm with you, though. I don't see an extra $0.50 a trip making that big of a difference but some people will.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Gas is $5.49 a gallon here and I bet it is even higher tomorrow. I think customers would be willing to pay a higher per trip gas surcharge. $1.25-$1.50 per ride would be a lot better and fully manageable by even the cheapest pax.


----------



## mrwhts

LOL what losers they are they think .55 or .45 helps with cost? They are stupid they are done. That is a slap in the face to you all.
The getupside app is a joke also since around here it's .03 cents a gal if any are around. Never ever opening the app again..


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

mrwhts said:


> LOL what losers they are they think .55 or .45 helps with cost? They are stupid they are done. That is a slap in the face to you all.
> The getupside app is a joke also since around here it's .03 cents a gal if any are around. Never ever opening the app again..


@mrwhts that so called surcharge is laughable. the gas has been going up 45 cents to 55 cents every day. 
If a driver has poor reading comprehension, they will not be able to see right through this Uber trick.
Uber is not giving nothing. I wish people will stop saying that. Uber charges the customer and there is no 
guarantee that it will all come back to the driver. What is really so hilarious is the surcharge that the customer
pays for is tied to a Uber incentive. Again, a trick to get the driver out on the road so that there is a large supply
of drivers that are not going to make a decent profit. So you have to do 40 rides to get the weekly $22.00.
Seriously? This is all about Uber. Not about the drivers.


----------



## Alantc

Everything else going up Uber should to and more than 55 cents. People are gonna to take rides anyway especially in collage towns.


----------



## Pinkglittergrl

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


It’s just complete bs that Uber is paying us $5.38 a ride and the gas prices are $4.39 here in Clearwater Florida. I literally used to get $28 from the airport to the beach but now I’m making $14.00. So to top it off not only are we dealing with 1/2 the money gone but also gas prices. Does Uber care? NO They are a computerized bot system. Only running on efficiency not empathy or even logic. Their customer service is in Indonesia so there you go! They don’t care that the experienced Uber driver who gives exceptional customer service and safety on its rides versus other drivers that don’t put in the extra care should get more money. They only care about the customer getting picked up and dropped off and they score. They don’t care that we are humans with real issues and need the money. The bot mentality is Uber!


----------



## Pinkglittergrl

Atavar said:


> It’s not up to me nor do I understand how they survive. Maybe get a job?


Because there are people who after looking for a job still can’t get one that fits a schedule like kids, spouse being sick etc.


----------



## UberBastid

mrwhts said:


> LOL what losers they are they think .55 or .45 helps with cost? They are stupid they are done. That is a slap in the face to you all.


UBER is the losers?
Are you kidding?

There's a gamblers cliché ... and it's true, as most are.
"When you're sitting around a poker table; and you can't tell who the sucker is ... it's YOU."

If you're looking for losers in this equation, don't look at Uber.
Uber is the biggest winner.


----------



## Nats121

Pinkglittergrl said:


> They don’t care that the experienced Uber driver who gives exceptional customer service and safety on its rides versus other drivers that don’t put in the extra care should get more money.


I agree with many of your comments but I strongly disagree with this one.

ALL drivers should be paid decent rates, period.

What you're saying is music to the ears of Dara and his ilk because it pits driver vs driver which is exactly how these companies want it. When drivers unite good things can happen but when they're divided bad things can happen.


----------



## UberBastid

Pinkglittergrl said:


> who after looking for a job still can’t get one that fits a schedule like kids


I feel bad that you're in that spot.
I really do.
I been there. I've done some shit jobs, for low wages because it was better than nothing. It beat hunger.
But, what you don't understand is that THIS is worse than nothing. 
You are not making money.
You're losing money. Every day.
You are financing your cash flow.
It is not sustainable.

But, you're trapped on the wheel.
Like a caged hamster. 
Run rabbit, run.
It's all you know, and you're too tired to look for options.

I feel bad for you.


----------



## santa pete

Uberdmvdriver said:


> And where did you read this?


über sent me a message on my app yesterday. they will give an extra .45 to .55 cent per trip. not much but better than zero.


----------



## santa pete

Uberdmvdriver said:


> @mrwhts that so called surcharge is laughable. the gas has been going up 45 cents to 55 cents every day.
> If a driver has poor reading comprehension, they will not be able to see right through this Uber trick.
> Uber is not giving nothing. I wish people will stop saying that. Uber charges the customer and there is no
> guarantee that it will all come back to the driver. What is really so hilarious is the surcharge that the customer
> pays for is tied to a Uber incentive. Again, a trick to get the driver out on the road so that there is a large supply
> of drivers that are not going to make a decent profit. So you have to do 40 rides to get the weekly $22.00.
> Seriously? This is all about Uber. Not about the drivers.


then don't take it. better than nothing.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

santa pete said:


> über sent me a message on my app yesterday. they will give an extra .45 to .55 cent per trip. not much but better than zero.


For clarity, Uber is not giving anything. It is the rider that is doing the giving because they are being surcharged.The monies are coming from the customer.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

UberBastid said:


> UBER is the losers?
> Are you kidding?
> 
> There's a gamblers cliché ... and it's true, as most are.
> "When you're sitting around a poker table; and you can't tell who the sucker is ... it's YOU."
> 
> If you're looking for losers in this equation, don't look at Uber.
> Uber is the biggest winner.


There are two types of poker players... those who know S. W. Erdnase and those who don't.


Just kidding. I would never cheat at cards... in a casino.


----------



## kdyrpr

So, they did as you all know now. I guess it pays to be negative.


----------



## UberBastid

SpinalCabbage said:


> There are two types of poker players... those who know S. W. Erdnase and those who don't.
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I would never cheat at cards... in a casino.


I've been known to say to the table as I sit down, "Be careful playing cards with me - I cheat."
LoL
I like them to watch for that ... instead of watching for my tells. 
Anything to distract, cause stress ... doesn't work on everyone, but ...

-- A city slicker walks up to a group of men playing poker, and says to W.C. Fields, "Excuse me sir, is this a game of chance?"
Fields looks up from his cards and says, "Not the way I play it. Have a seat pilgrim."


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502678363588075523


----------



## elelegido

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502678363588075523


$1/gallon more to have some dude pump your gas for you? How long does it take to pump 20 gallons into a vehicle? 5 minutes? $20 for 5 minutes' work is $240 per hour equivalent. Not bad.


----------



## mrwhts

UberBastid said:


> UBER is the losers?
> Are you kidding?
> 
> There's a gamblers cliché ... and it's true, as most are.
> "When you're sitting around a poker table; and you can't tell who the sucker is ... it's YOU."
> 
> If you're looking for losers in this equation, don't look at Uber.
> Uber is the biggest winner.


lol no the riders are the losing as drivers drop like flies. So in turn Uber lose big time do the math bub.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


Yep.









Uber is raising rates for rides and Uber Eats orders with a new fuel surcharge designed to help drivers offset skyrocketing gas prices


The temporary fuel surcharge for Uber trips and Uber Eats orders takes effect March 16 as drivers and delivery workers feel pain at the pump.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## reg barclay

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber is raising rates for rides and Uber Eats orders with a new fuel surcharge designed to help drivers offset skyrocketing gas prices
> 
> 
> The temporary fuel surcharge for Uber trips and Uber Eats orders takes effect March 16 as drivers and delivery workers feel pain at the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com


Thanks for posting. 

Article also states:

*"According to the company, 100% of the surcharge will go directly to workers."*


----------



## MHR

Here are some of the things this thread is not about:

The US Government. Past, present, or future
Any other country's Government
Russia and/or Ukraine
The Welfare State
The Nanny State
The Police State
Drivers needing to get a "real" job
The Virus
The Vaccine
Masks
The Mexican Air force
The invasion of the Midwest by the CCP
There are however dedicated areas to discuss all those topics.

Here are the things this thread is about:

Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?

Thanks,
~M


----------



## SpinalCabbage

elelegido said:


> $1/gallon more to have some dude pump your gas for you? How long does it take to pump 20 gallons into a vehicle? 5 minutes? $20 for 5 minutes' work is $240 per hour equivalent. Not bad.


I haven't seen a full-service gas station around me in over a decade.


----------



## Slingshot[email protected]

This is what UBER PLATFORM ALL ABOUT... 
Dog is drivers. The owner is Uber management team . White picket fences are arbitrary agreement . 
Chain link leash is drivers account. 
How loose or tight Dog collar is trip requests manipulations done by the Uber management. 
Food and water is driver earnings . 
That dog should fire that owner .


----------



## tkman

Doowop said:


> And what reason do you suppose Uber would have to do so?


Drivers stop driving when they realize they lose money on many rides and the new driver supply dries up as they hear and learn from the quitting drivers.


----------



## tkman

They will do a boast for higher gas prices but it will not likely be a great benefit. At the time I post this Uber has already add 30 cents per delivery to help offset higher gas prices. So the absolute answer to the question is yes. The relative answer is really another question; will it make any real difference?
I do Ubereats. I turn down most longer delivery requests. I also track customers that don't tip and turn down any requests from these. I am continually monitoring and evolving my delivery acceptance critieria to improve the net rate per hour. Whatever one does, it ultimately feels like a losing game. It feels like if you get a good series of high tipping customers the UberEats algorithm seems to start giving worse and worse deliveries, and directing better deliveries to other drivers to try and hook them. Treat the ride share and delivery gigs as a temporary stop gap and make sure you have an alternate plan in place to get out of these bad job/earning situations. Be learning and taking courses in something you would rather be doing. Be applying to other jobs and pursuing other opportunities while doing Uber. That is what I do. UberEats is my temporary desperation income between real work.


----------



## [email protected]

tkman said:


> Drivers stop driving when they realize they lose money on many rides and the new driver supply dries up as they hear and learn from the quitting drivers.


Yeah , I remember when that fishy brand new corp back then called "Amway " revenues declined just so rapidly into miniscule scales when all the Ex- Amway members start to speak up about then leaked all the informations and experiences they've got what UBER is all about .

So as many famous cult religious group too .

Existing drivers and potential new drivers should know what is really all about UBER really is.


----------



## [email protected]

tkman said:


> They will do a boast for higher gas prices but it will not likely be a great benefit. At the time I post this Uber has already add 30 cents per delivery to help offset higher gas prices. So the absolute answer to the question is yes. The relative answer is really another question; will it make any real difference?
> I do Ubereats. I turn down most longer delivery requests. I also track customers that don't tip and turn down any requests from these. I am continually monitoring and evolving my delivery acceptance critieria to improve the net rate per hour. Whatever one does, it ultimately feels like a losing game. It feels like if you get a good series of high tipping customers the UberEats algorithm seems to start giving worse and worse deliveries, and directing better deliveries to other drivers to try and hook them. Treat the ride share and delivery gigs as a temporary stop gap and make sure you have an alternate plan in place to get out of these bad job/earning situations. Be learning and taking courses in something you would rather be doing. Be applying to other jobs and pursuing other opportunities while doing Uber. That is what I do. UberEats is my temporary desperation income between real work.


Isn't that too much work for what it is , isn't it ? 😂


----------



## p7wang

tkman said:


> I also track customers that don't tip and turn down any requests from these.


Almost seems this should be part of the app - allow you to blacklist a customer so their orders don't pop up for you.


----------



## realsanta4you

There are rules that determine who is an employee and who is not. We want to be true independent contractors. Why does Uber keep contolling us like employees while ignoring both contractor's and employee rights?


----------



## [email protected]

realsanta4you said:


> There are rules that determine who is an employee and who is not. We want to be true independent contractors. Why does Uber keep contolling us like employees while ignoring both contractor's and employee rights?


Because it's all mumbo jumbo in their head and they thinks anything it's possible ( which includes malicious Harassments such as visiting & talking about you and questioning about you with totally out of your characters and injecting weird ideas about you to your neighbors , co- workers, ex- girlfriends , ex-roommates, places where you regularly goes to, etc ) til they get really sued for it on a table . They thinks anything it can be done and unstoppable .


----------



## W00dbutcher




----------



## WillDrive

reg barclay said:


> Will Uber raise rates in response to skyrocketing gas prices?
> 
> View attachment 646736​


Uber suffers no loss with higher gas prices. The top brass have


Atavar said:


> It’s not up to me nor do I understand how they survive. Maybe get a job?


to be dancing in their mansions celebrating that the drivers that put them there are earning less while inflation makes our lower earnings even more exaggerated. All other industries, all of them are raising prices, because they have to. But hey, look how cheap our rides are, we don't have to pay for gas, car maintenance, etc.


----------



## WillDrive

Atavar said:


> It’s not up to me nor do I understand how they survive. Maybe get a job?


That is the dumbest comment I have ever read. Yet, you are so moronic you think that makes sense, to tell people working, to get a job. You are probably so stupid you can't follow how stupid that is. Maybe you meant, do something else as work, etc, but to say get a job, absolutely moronic.


----------



## Atavar

WillDrive said:


> That is the dumbest comment I have ever read. Yet, you are so moronic you think that makes sense, to tell people working, to get a job. You are probably so stupid you can't follow how stupid that is. Maybe you meant, do something else as work, etc, but to say get a job, absolutely moronic.


Why? Rideshare is not a job.


----------



## WillDrive

Atavar said:


> Why? Rideshare is not a job.


If your earning an income, it is a job. Some people don't want what you personally consider a job. What, you have to work for someone else, you have to work for a company with a W2 or its not good enough for you. Your definition of a job is just as moronic as your original statement.


----------



## Atavar

No, a job is working for someone. If you are self employed it’s not a job.


----------



## p7wang

Actually... I saw 'Driver' listed as a job in LinkedIn today! So I guess Uber considers drivers working at a job, just not an employee. LOL


----------



## WillDrive

Atavar said:


> No, a job is working for someone. If you are self employed it’s not a job.


And proved all my points I made. Enjoy living out how you feel you must, everyone else that earns a living independently is wrong. They aren't working, and don't have "job", lol. You probably consider anyone earning a living outside of your prescribed "job" definition as lazy, unemployed, etc; Well you are said that, so, you do.

Thanks for the trophy, gonna get some rest before not working for a living. BYE!

Was


----------



## UberBastid

Jeeze.
You guys are arguing over the stupidest shit.

noun
a piece of work, especially a specific task done as part of the routine of one's occupation or for an agreed price :She gave him the job of mowing the lawn.
a post of employment; full-time or part-time position: She was seeking a job as an editor.
a temporary assignment; the plumber finished the job early and got on to the next one.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

p7wang said:


> Almost seems this should be part of the app - allow you to blacklist a customer so their orders don't pop up for you.


I know it will never happen but I truly like the idea. It should be part of the rating experience with a non tipper category. Why should no tip customers get the same treatment as tipping customers? Just like Uber requires a higher acceptance rate to receive certain perks non tippers should be tagged as 2nd tier pings with less priority. If I was a regular at a local restaurant and known for not tipping it would probably be quite a long wait before the waitress refilled my drink.


----------



## Atavar

WillDrive said:


> And proved all my points I made. Enjoy living out how you feel you must, everyone else that earns a living independently is wrong. They aren't working, and don't have "job", lol. You probably consider anyone earning a living outside of your prescribed "job" definition as lazy, unemployed, etc; Well you are said that, so, you do.
> 
> Thanks for the trophy, gonna get some rest before not working for a living. BYE!
> 
> Was


You realize that resorting to personal attacks just demonstrates how weak your argument is.
A job is "a post of employment". With gig work you do not have an employer, hence no "job".
Nobody said having a job is the only way to make money. You can do gig work, have your own business, invest, trade, do odd jobs or casual labor.. the possibilities are endless.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I know it will never happen but I truly like the idea. It should be part of the rating experience with a non tipper category. Why should no tip customers get the same treatment as tipping customers? Just like Uber requires a higher acceptance rate to receive certain perks non tippers should be tagged as 2nd tier pings with less priority. If I was a regular at a local restaurant and known for not tipping it would probably be quite a long wait before the waitress refilled my drink.


Short answer: They don't care.

I can't take credit for this information since it was posted in a different thread but, all of these delivery apps offer a monthly subscription that gives customers free delivery. The morally corrupt use this as their excuse to skip the tip since they are paying monthly for a service.

Your only defense: stop accepting anything that doesn't pay more than $30/hr. ($7.50/15 minutes)


----------



## Nats121

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> Your only defense: stop accepting anything yhat doesn't pay more than $30/hr. ($7.50/15 minutes)


Your advice is much easier said than done. 

There are very few offers that pay the equivalent of $30/hr. The vast majority pay less than half that amount.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl

Nats121 said:


> Your advice is much easier said than done.
> 
> There are very few offers that pay the equivalent of $30/hr. The vast majority pay less than half that amount.


You're absolutely correct. I accept very few deliveries & UberX drivers in Houston must be content with an $16 - $18/hr gross because that is what most of my offers entail. Until that changes, my acceptance rate will remain in the 20% range.


----------

